# computer animation



## Earion (Sep 28, 2012)

Το πρόβλημά μου ξεδιπλώνεται ως εξής:

Καταρχήν χρειάζομαι την ελληνική μετάφραση του όρου *computer generated images* (σε όσο πιο σύντομη απόδοση γίνεται, παρακαλώ). Ξέρετε τι εννοώ, το λεγόμενο CGI. Βρίσκω τον όρο στην αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια (computer generated imagery), αλλά δεν έχει σύνδεση προς τα ελληνικά. Βρίσκω στο IATE το *computer generated graphics*, αλλά η μετάφραση που δίνει («εικόνα σύνθεσης») δεν με ικανοποιεί για δύο λόγους: και ως προς το περιεχόμενό της (τι θα πει «εικόνα σύνθεσης»; μάλλον «συνθετική εικόνα» θα εννοεί) και διότι δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι το imagery είναι ακριβώς συνώνυμο του graphics.

Αλλά το πρόβλημα περιπλέκεται από το γεγονός ότι η βάση δεδομένων που χρησιμοποιώ θεωρεί το computer generated images υποσύνολο του computer animation. Επομένως η ερώτησή μου είναι πολλαπλή:

Ισχύει ότι το computer generated images είναι υποσύνολο του computer animation;
Πώς μεταφράζεται το *computer generated images/imagery*;
Πώς μεταφράζεται το *computer animation*;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2012)

Μάλλον δεν σε εξυπηρετεί, επειδή η χρήση του είναι μόνο σε υποτίτλους, αλλά η δική μου λύση σ' αυτό είναι "ψηφιακό animation". Δηλαδή, συνήθως αφήνω το animation αμετάφραστο (ίσως μεταγραμμένο) -- σπανιότατα χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο "κινούμενα σχέδια" -- και όταν πρόκειται για CGI, προσθέτω το επίθετο "ψηφιακό". Αλλά, όπως σου είπα, δεν είναι επιστημονική απόδοση. Υπάρχουν και μερικές εκατοντάδες ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ.


----------



## Earion (Sep 28, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ Αλεξάνδρα, αλλά για λόγους αρχής πρέπει να είναι πλήρως εξελληνισμένος ο όρος.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2012)

Για το animation δεν υπάρχει έγκυρος ελληνικός όρος -- ή αν υπάρχει, μάλλον τον αγνοώ. 

Ο όρος "κινούμενες εικόνες" ή "κινούμενα σχέδια" δεν έχει σχέση με την πραγματικότητα, ήταν αποτυχημένος εξαρχής, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Π.χ. στον ακόλουθο ορισμό, πες μου πού κολλάει η λέξη "κινούμενα σχέδια" και πώς μπορεί να μεταφραστεί το animated και το animation.
_Character animation_ is a specialized area of the _animation_ process concerning the _animation_ of one or more _characters_ featured in an _animated_ work.

Επίσης, με ποια λογική μπορούν να ονομαστούν "κινούμενα σχέδια" οι νέες τεχνικές του animation, όπως το stop motion και διάφορα άλλα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Μάλλον δεν σε εξυπηρετεί, επειδή η χρήση του είναι μόνο σε υποτίτλους, αλλά η δική μου λύση σ' αυτό είναι "ψηφιακό animation". Δηλαδή, συνήθως αφήνω το animation αμετάφραστο (ίσως μεταγραμμένο) -- σπανιότατα χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο "κινούμενα σχέδια" -- και όταν πρόκειται για CGI, προσθέτω το επίθετο "ψηφιακό". Αλλά, όπως σου είπα, δεν είναι επιστημονική απόδοση.



Αλεξάνδρα, αυτό θεωρώ πως δεν είναι σωστό ή είναι κάπως ανεπαρκές. Σήμερα η δουλειά του animation γίνεται εξολοκλήρου στον υπολογιστή. Η διαφορά αυτού με το παραδοσιακό σχέδιο, αποτυπώνεται με τους όρους hand-drawn ή handmade graphics και digital graphics. Όμως το computer animation είναι ένα βήμα παραπέρα. Είτε πρόκειται για 3D είτε για 2D είτε για κάποια μείξη των δύο, ο υπολογιστής είναι που αναλαμβάνει την σύνθεση των ενδιάμεσων καρέ (in-between). Στα CGI ο χρωματισμός γίνεται από τον υπολογιστή και ο animator αναλαμβάνει μόνο τα βασικά καρέ (key-frames). Επίσης το CGI μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει και motion-capture (Fifa, Pro Evolution, Gollum από το LoTR), όπου εκεί ο animator κάνει ακόμα λιγότερη δουλειά.

Προσωπικά θα άφηνα CGI το CGI. Αν κάποιος δεν ξέρει τι είναι, δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβει το ελληνικό αντίστοιχο. Το δε animation θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να μένει αμετάφραστο όταν συνοδεύεται από άλλες λέξεις.

Τώρα, υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά ανάμεσα σε *κινούμενο σχέδιο* (_animation_) και *κινούμενα σχέδια* (_cartoon_):

Σπουδάζω κινούμενο σχέδιο = I study animation art
Βλέπω κινούμενα σχέδια = I am watching cartoons


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

H IATE δίνει επίσης computer animation = παραγωγή κινουμένων εικόνων με ηλεκτρονικό υπολογιστή

Εγώ χρησιμοποιούσα για αυτά περιφράσεις του στιλ _μπλα μπλα με (χρήση) υπολογιστή_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

εικόνες που δημιουργήθηκαν με τη βοήθεια υπολογιστή
κινούμενα σχέδια που δημιουργήθηκαν με τη βοήθεια υπολογιστή

Να μην ακούσω δείκτη μπλα-μπλα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Επίσης, με ποια λογική μπορούν να ονομαστούν "κινούμενα σχέδια" οι νέες τεχνικές του animation, όπως το stop motion και διάφορα άλλα.



Ε, όχι και νέες. Ο Κινγκ Κονγκ του 1933 ήταν με stop motion.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ισχύει ότι το computer generated images είναι υποσύνολο του computer animation;
> Πώς μεταφράζεται το *computer generated images/imagery*;
> Πώς μεταφράζεται το *computer animation*;



Στις κρίσιμες ερωτήσεις 2 και 3 δεν έχω απάντηση, αλλά στην πρώτη θα έλεγα πως το ανάποδο ισχύει: το computer animation είναι υποσύνολο του CGI, που μπορεί να είναι και στατική εικόνα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Ακριβώς:
The term _computer animation _refers to dynamic CGI rendered as a movie. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer-generated_imagery


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως το "walk-through" που λέει το λήμμα της wikipedia («Architectural modelling tools allow an architect to visualize a space and perform "walk-throughs" in an interactive manner») λέγεται φωτορεαλιστικό (και είναι πανάκριβο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Στις κρίσιμες ερωτήσεις 2 και 3 δεν έχω απάντηση, αλλά στην πρώτη θα έλεγα πως το ανάποδο ισχύει: το computer animation είναι υποσύνολο του CGI, που μπορεί να είναι και στατική εικόνα.



Σωστά στο ότι το CGI μπορεί να είναι και στατική εικόνα, αλλά λάθος για το άλλο. Το computer animation είναι συνώνυμο του CGI, όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω, όταν αναφέρονται στο ίδιο context. Διαφορετικά, ναι, το πρώτο είναι υποσύνολο του δεύτερου.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, αυτό θεωρώ πως δεν είναι σωστό ή είναι κάπως ανεπαρκές. Σήμερα η δουλειά του animation γίνεται εξολοκλήρου στον υπολογιστή.


Η συνήθης περίπτωση σ' αυτά που μεταφράζω εγώ είναι να συγκρίνουν τα σημερινά με εκείνα της εποχής του Γουόλτ Ντίσνεϊ. Άρα όντως εκείνα ήταν εξολοκλήρου στο χέρι και τα σημερινά είναι εξολοκλήρου στον υπολογιστή. Αυτό συγκρίνουν όταν εμφανίζεται ο όρος computer animation στους υποτίτλους. Δεν πρόκειται για τεχνικά κείμενα ούτε για ορολογία. 



Hellegennes said:


> Ε, όχι και νέες. Ο Κινγκ Κονγκ του 1933 ήταν με stop motion.


Η Disney και η Pixar άρχισαν να το χρησιμοποιούν πολύ αργότερα. Γι' αυτές μιλάω -- σε αντιδιαστολή με το παραδοσιακό animation. Πάρε και μια λίστα ταινιών με stop motion, για να δεις ότι ήταν ελάχιστες πριν από τη δεκαετία του '80.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Σωστά στο ότι το CGI μπορεί να είναι και στατική εικόνα, αλλά λάθος για το άλλο. Το computer animation είναι συνώνυμο του CGI, όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω, όταν αναφέρονται στο ίδιο context. Διαφορετικά, ναι, το πρώτο είναι υποσύνολο του δεύτερου.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Σε μια ταινία μπορείς κάλλιστα να έχεις (στατικό) CGI χωρίς animation (π.χ. ψηφιακή επεξεργασία ή και δημιουργία του φόντου) ακόμη και όταν το κάδρο σου έχει κίνηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως το "walk-through" που λέει το λήμμα της wikipedia («Architectural modelling tools allow an architect to visualize a space and perform "walk-throughs" in an interactive manner») λέγεται φωτορεαλιστικό (και είναι πανάκριβο).



Όχι, δεν είναι (πανάκριβο). Όλα τα σύγχρονα προγράμματα αρχιτεκτονικής το κάνουν (π.χ. ArchiCAD) και είναι εύκολο στην δημιουργία του. Το ξέρω, μιας και όχι μόνο δουλεύω Archicad αλλά και ο αδερφός μου είναι αρχιτέκτονας. Τώρα αν μιλάμε για το κόστος των προγραμμάτων αυτών, είναι γύρω στα 3-5 χιλιάρικα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ...και είναι εύκολο στην δημιουργία του.


Δηλαδή πόσο θα μου στοιχίσουν τα σχέδια για μια βίλα 500 τετραγωνικών και πόσο παραπάνω αν ζητήσω φωτορεαλιστικό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Η συνήθης περίπτωση σ' αυτά που μεταφράζω εγώ είναι να συγκρίνουν τα σημερινά με εκείνα της εποχής του Γουόλτ Ντίσνεϊ. Άρα όντως εκείνα ήταν εξολοκλήρου στο χέρι και τα σημερινά είναι εξολοκλήρου στον υπολογιστή. Αυτό συγκρίνουν όταν εμφανίζεται ο όρος computer animation στους υποτίτλους. Δεν πρόκειται για τεχνικά κείμενα ούτε για ορολογία.



Ωστόσο η Disney άρχισε να χρησιμοποιεί computer animation πολύ νωρίς. Ήδη ο Αλαντίν (1992) ήταν εν μέρει σχεδιασμένος σε υπολογιστές (κάποιες σκηνές και ο χρωματισμός όλης της ταινίας, απ' όσο θυμάμαι).



Alexandra said:


> Η Disney και η Pixar άρχισαν να το χρησιμοποιούν πολύ αργότερα. Γι' αυτές μιλάω -- σε αντιδιαστολή με το παραδοσιακό animation. Πάρε και μια λίστα ταινιών με stop motion, για να δεις ότι ήταν ελάχιστες πριν από τη δεκαετία του '80.



Το ξέρω ότι δεν ήταν εκτεταμένο, υπήρχε όμως. Το Jurassic Park αρχικά είχε σχεδιαστεί να βγει με stop motion και με πολύ κόπο οι άνθρωποι της ILM έπεισαν τον Σπήλμπεργκ να το κάνουν CGI (μερικώς).



pidyo said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Σε μια ταινία μπορείς κάλλιστα να έχεις (στατικό) CGI χωρίς animation (π.χ. ψηφιακή επεξεργασία ή και δημιουργία του φόντου) ακόμη και όταν το κάδρο σου έχει κίνηση.



Και είπα ότι σ' αυτό έχεις δίκιο, αλλά και ότι συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται το CGI και το computer animation σαν συνώνυμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δηλαδή πόσο θα μου στοιχίσουν τα σχέδια για μια βίλα 500 τετραγωνικών και πόσο παραπάνω αν ζητήσω φωτορεαλιστικό;



Όλοι πλέον κάνουν 3D τα σχέδια, γιατί είναι πιο βολικό. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα σου κοστίσει τίποτα παραπάνω. Το rendering πλέον γίνεται σε χρόνο dt (περίπου 1000 φορές πιο γρήγορο απ' ό,τι πριν μια δεκαετία). Την εποχή που ένας υπολογιστής έκανε 1000 ώρες για το rendering, ήταν φυσιολογικό να το χρεώνουν παραπάνω.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 28, 2012)

computer/digital animation = ψηφιακή εμψύχωσηhttps://www.google.gr/search?q=εμψύχωση+animation&sugexp=chrome,mod=17&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Και είπα ότι σ' αυτό έχεις δίκιο, αλλά και ότι συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται το CGI και το computer animation σαν συνώνυμα.


Είπες ότι _είναι _συνώνυμα (που δεν είναι το ίδιο), γι' αυτό δεν καταλάβαινα.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όλοι πλέον κάνουν 3D τα σχέδια, γιατί είναι πιο βολικό. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα σου κοστίσει τίποτα παραπάνω. Το rendering πλέον γίνεται σε χρόνο dt (περίπου 1000 φορές πιο γρήγορο απ' ό,τι πριν μια δεκαετία). Την εποχή που ένας υπολογιστής έκανε 1000 ώρες για το rendering, ήταν φυσιολογικό να το χρεώνουν παραπάνω.



Πεντακοσάρικο τα χρεώνουν ακόμη πάντως στην Ελλάδα. Edit: Ψέματα, προ διετίας τα χρέωναν τόσο, δεν ξέρω τώρα.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 28, 2012)

Μια και τα λέτε και σας παρακολουθώ πείτε και μια καλή μετάφραση του stop motion να μας βρίσκεται. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> computer/digital animation = ψηφιακή εμψύχωσηhttps://www.google.gr/search?q=εμψύχωση+animation&sugexp=chrome,mod=17&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Το είχα δει κάποτε αυτό και μου έχει κάτσει κάπου από τότε. Πρέπει να υπάρχει κι εδώ μέσα. Καλύτερα το γαλλικό *ανιμασιόν*.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Μια και τα λέτε και σας παρακολουθώ πείτε και μια καλή μετάφραση του stop motion να μας βρίσκεται. Ευχαριστώ!



Μας βρίσκεται;
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?501-stop-motion-animation


----------



## Earion (Sep 28, 2012)

Eυχαριστώ όλους σας για την ανταπόκριση (και μην ανησυχείτε, δεν βιάζομαι). Οφείλω όμως να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν έχω να κάνω με μετάφραση κειμένου, όπου θα μπορούσα να ξεγλιστρίσω, αλλά με μετάφραση όρων. Αμφιμονοσήμαντη μάλιστα. Και με ευκρινή όρια. Είναι το CGI υποσύνολο του computer animation; Ο Νίκελ, που διάβασε τη Βικιπαίδεια παρακάτω από εκεί που την εγκατέλειψα εγώ, μου προσέφερε την απάντηση στην πρώτη ερώτηση: όχι, το αντίστροφο ισχύει. Άρα η προσπάθειά μου να παρακάμψω το CGI δια του computer animation προσκρούει.

Να σας αποκαλύψω και το μυστικό, όπως θα το εκμυστηρευόμουν στο γιατρό ή στο δικηγόρο;  Τον όρο τον χρειάζομαι για να καταλογογραφήσω ετούτο εδώ το βιβλίο, που μιλάει ακριβώς για την Industrial Light and Magic και τη δουλειά που κάνει.

Υ.Γ. Ώπα, Μελιδώνη, ώπα! *Εμψύχωση*; :blink:


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 28, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> computer/digital animation = ψηφιακή εμψύχωσηhttps://www.google.gr/search?q=εμψύχωση+animation&sugexp=chrome,mod=17&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



και ψηφιακή κινούμενη σχεδίαση, ή ψηφιακό ανιμασιόν, όπως είπε ο Νίκελ


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Μια και τα λέτε και σας παρακολουθώ πείτε και μια καλή μετάφραση του stop motion να μας βρίσκεται. Ευχαριστώ!



Στοπ μόσιον. Οτιδήποτε άλλο που έχω διαβάσει/ακούσει είναι ή πολυλογάδικο ή παραπλανητικό. Π.χ. το καρέ-καρέ είναι τελείως παραπλανητικό, γιατί ως γνωστόν καρέ-καρέ σχεδίαζαν την χρυσή εποχή των κινουμένων σχεδίων. Για την ακρίβεια, ζωγράφιζαν το φόντο σε μια μεγάλη παραλληλόγραμμη επιφάνεια και τους χαρακτήρες σε διαφάνειες. Μια κάμερα ήταν τοποθετημένη να κοιτάει την επιφάνεια φόντου, ώστε να δημιουργεί καρέ. Η επιφάνεια κινούνταν δεξιά-αριστερά για οριζόντια κίνηση των χαρακτήρων και πάνω-κάτω για ζουμ. Το κάθε στιγμιότυπο της κίνησης φωτογραφιζόταν από την κάμερα, καρέ-καρέ.


----------



## Earion (Sep 28, 2012)

Όχι "κινούμενη σχεδίαση", "σχεδίαση κινουμένων" θέλετε να πείτε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

Τίποτα σε υπολογιστογενές έχει δοκιμάσει ποτέ κανείς; Στον γκούγκλη δεν βρίσκω, πάντως. Υπολογιστογενή γραφικά, υπολογιστογενείς εικόνες, υπολογιστογενής ανιμασιόν; (Τώρα θα υπάρχουν ευρήματα...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

Earion said:


> Να σας αποκαλύψω και το μυστικό, όπως θα το εκμυστηρευόμουν στο γιατρό ή στο δικηγόρο;  Τον όρο τον χρειάζομαι για να καταλογογραφήσω ετούτο εδώ το βιβλίο, που μιλάει ακριβώς για την Industrial Light and Magic και τη δουλειά που κάνει.



Α-χα! Καλά είπα για ILM, το ήξερα ότι κάπου θα ζουζούνιζε στην κουβέντα. Σου κάνει μήπως το "ψηφιακά προκατασκευασμένες* εικόνες";


* γιατί άλλο rendered κι άλλο prerendered.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τίποτα σε υπολογιστογενές έχει δοκιμάσει ποτέ κανείς; Στον γκούγκλη δεν βρίσκω, πάντως. Υπολογιστογενή γραφικά, υπολογιστογενείς εικόνες, υπολογιστογενής ανιμασιόν; (Τώρα θα υπάρχουν ευρήματα...)


Καλύτερα, αν θες λακωνικές αποδόσεις, να πας στο _ψηφιακός_. Δεν έχουν φτιαχτεί από υπολογιστές αλλά από ανθρώπους με τη βοήθεια του υπολογιστή.


----------



## Earion (Sep 28, 2012)

*computer generated images *=
ψηφιακά (προ)κατασκευασμένες εικόνες;
εικόνες ψηφιακής κατασκευής;

Τους κομπιούτορες τους πετάξαμε στη θάλασσα; 

*computer animation* =
ψηφιακή εμψύχωση;
ψηφιακή εμψύχωση εικόνων;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλύτερα, αν θες λακωνικές αποδόσεις, να πας στο _ψηφιακός_. Δεν έχουν φτιαχτεί από υπολογιστές αλλά από ανθρώπους με τη βοήθεια του υπολογιστή.



Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ισχύει το αντίστροφο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 28, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα με το ψηφιακό θα εμφανιστεί όταν θα έχουμε π.χ. _digitally remastered movies_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ισχύει το αντίστροφο.



Τίποτα δεν γίνεται με πρωτοβουλία των υπολογιστών. Ή να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ;


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2012)

ψηφιακά κατασκευασμένες εικόνες
ψηφιακά κινούμενα σχέδια (έφαγαν το «κατασκευασμένα»)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2012)

Earion said:


> ψηφιακή εμψύχωση;
> ψηφιακή εμψύχωση εικόνων;


Να μου επιτρέψεις να μη χρησιμοποιήσω ποτέ τη λέξη "εμψύχωση" μ' αυτή την έννοια.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 28, 2012)

....
Θα μας βόλευε και ένας ανιματισμός, αλλά μπορεί να συγχυστεί με τον ανιμισμό ή την κατάσταση δίχως ιματισμό.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 28, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Να μου επιτρέψεις να μη χρησιμοποιήσω ποτέ τη λέξη "εμψύχωση" μ' αυτή την έννοια.


...μας δείχνουν τον δρόμο οι Γάλλοι: animation και animateur, 
αλλά και οι άγγλοι έχουν community animator/εμψυχωτή κοινότητας, εκτός από σχεδιαστή κινουμένων.
Το ανιματέρ στα ελληνικά πρέπει να ήρθε παλιά, πριν τα κινούμενα σχέδια εν Ελλάδι, πριν τον Β' Παγκόσμιο, 
γι' αυτό δεν βρίσκω ανιματέρ κινουμένων σχεδίων.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2012)

Μόνο που εκτός από εμψύχωση σημαίνει και την κίνηση.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μόνο που εκτός από εμψύχωση σημαίνει και την κίνηση.


ήθελα να πω, αν έχουν περισσότερες και διαφορετικές σημασίες για μία λέξη, γιατί όχι και εμείς;
προσωρινά, μέχρι να βρεθεί ιδανική, διακριτική λύση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> ήθελα να πω, αν έχουν περισσότερες και διαφορετικές σημασίες για μία λέξη, γιατί όχι και εμείς;
> προσωρινά, μέχρι να βρεθεί ιδανική, διακριτική λύση.



Αυτή η έννοια υπάρχει στα αγγλικά ήδη από τον 18ο αιώνα (animate = give life το = ζωντανεύω). Επίσης:

animation (n.) 1590s, "action of imparting life
animator (n.) 1630s, "one who enlivens or inspires,"

Από το etymonline.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 28, 2012)

Mysteries of Vernacular 
Animation -αλλά όχι μόνο- για λεξιλάγνους Λεξιλόγους.
(Εγώ πάντως γοητεύτηκα...)

Mysteries of Vernacular is an ongoing video series by NYC-based Myriapod Productions that explores the etymology of individual words through a carefully animated book. According to Myriapod the series will eventually include 26 stories, each of which takes nearly 80 hours to research, construct and animate.


----------



## Earion (Sep 29, 2012)

Μπερναρντίνα, φοβεροί οι τύποι! Γοητεύτηκα κι εγώ.

Να τους πλησιάσουμε ως Λεξιλογία και να τους βάλουμε να κάνουν τέτοια για ελληνικές λέξεις;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 29, 2012)

Earion said:


> Να τους πλησιάσουμε ως Λεξιλογία και να τους βάλουμε να κάνουν τέτοια για ελληνικές λέξεις;




Brilliant idea! :upz:


----------



## Earion (Oct 5, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Να μου επιτρέψεις να μη χρησιμοποιήσω ποτέ τη λέξη "εμψύχωση" μ' αυτή την έννοια.



Αλεξάνδρα, φοβάμαι ότι τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολα απ' ό,τι φαίνονται με πρώτη ματιά: η μεγαλύτερη δημόσια εκδήλωση της τέχνης αυτής των κινούμενων εικόνων στην Ελλάδα, το Φεστιβάλ *αniμasyroς* της Σύρου, που μόλις διοργανώθηκε για πέμπτη φορά, προβάλλεται ως φεστιβάλ της τέχνης της εμψύχωσης (όπου διαγωνίζονται ταινίες εμψύχωσης).

Υ.Γ. Προσπερνώ βιαστικά μια περικοκλάδα (animation = κινηματική παραστασεογραφία), που έχει προταθεί παλιότερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2012)

Εντάξει, ας αλλάξω το "ποτέ" με "πριν διαπιστώσω από χιλιάδες διαφορετικά ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ ότι έχει καθιερωθεί". Μπορεί οι διοργανωτές ενός μεγάλου φεστιβάλ να λένε ό,τι θέλουν, αλλά το τι καταλαβαίνει ο κόσμος από τις "ταινίες εμψύχωσης" να μου επιτρέψεις να το αμφισβητώ. Εγώ τουλάχιστον θα πίστευα ότι είναι "motivational videos" και όχι "animation". Κακά τα ψέματα, η λέξη "εμψύχωση" στα ελληνικά έχει συγκεκριμένη και πολύ παλιά έννοια. Στα αγγλικά το animation καθιερώθηκε εδώ και πάρα πολλές δεκαετίες, δεν προσπάθησε να το επιβάλει τώρα, εκ των υστέρων, κάποιος.

Και καθόλου δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι πάμπολλοι από τους συμμετέχοντες στο φεστιβάλ θα είπαν, "Μα πώς τους ήρθε και το είπαν 'εμψύχωση';"


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Μπορεί να απευθύνθηκαν σε ορολόγους, να τους πρότειναν *κινησιομοίωση*, οπότε, πάνω στην απελπισία τους οι άνθρωποι, άνοιξαν το Penguin και πήραν τη λέξη που βρήκαν πριν από την κινηματογραφική σημασία. Ας τους εμψυχώσουμε, γιατί μόνο έτσι βγαίνει ταινία κινούμενων σχεδίων.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 6, 2014)

Μήπως υπάρχει και κανένας όρος για το motion capture suit ή το performance capture; 

Βρίσκω στολή σύλληψης και αποτύπωσης κίνησης αλλά είναι ακριβές; Και πάνω απ' όλα: είναι σωστό; 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 6, 2014)

_Φόρμα καταγραφής/αποτύπωσης κίνησης ή σημείων κίνησης_ το λέγανε όταν πρωτοκυκλοφόρησαν, πολλά χρόνια πριν. Θυμάμαι αυτούς τους όρους από την εποχή που είσηγαγαν αυτήν την μέθοδο στα βιντεοπαιχνίδια, στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90. Το performance capture αφορά περισσότερο τις πιο ανεπαίσθητες διαφορές στην κίνηση, δηλαδή συσπάσεις μυών, κυρίως του προσώπου. Αποτύπωση ηθοποιίας/υποκριτικής;


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2014)

*performance capture: αποτύπωση ερμηνείας*, εδώ:
https://www.google.gr/search?q="αποτύπωση+ερμηνείας"


----------

